
Show HN: Notchy – add the notch back to your iPhone X screenshots - theli0nheart
Notchy is a simple iOS app that adds the notch back to your iPhone X screenshots. A few friends and I thought that iPhone X screenshots looked weird, given that they have sharp corners, and no notch. The iPhone X doesn&#x27;t look like a rectangle...so why should the screenshots?<p>So, after 8 rejections from App Review, countless icon redesigns, and lots more work than you&#x27;d expect for an app this simple, it&#x27;s finally out.<p>Notchy was built to be speedy and efficient. Just take a screenshot on your iPhone X, use the share extension, and then share your screenshot via iMessage, Twitter, etc.<p>There&#x27;s also no tracking or analytics. It feels weird to have to call that out but it was a deliberate decision. There&#x27;s a $2 In-App Purchase to remove the watermark from screenshots and add the ability to add the iPhone X frame.<p>If you have any comments, the team will be checking HN, so please post any ideas or thoughts about the product. Cheers!<p>Link: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.notchyapp.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.notchyapp.com</a>
======
mtmail
Did Apple provide feedback why the app got rejected?

~~~
theli0nheart
Yep, they did. We had a mini notch in some of the original app icons, and
according to Apple, they had "patented the notch", so were bringing the hammer
down hard on anyone that designed anything that looked like it. Of course, I
can send you links to 50+ other apps on the App Store that have an app icon
with a notch in it, so who knows.

To me, it seemed like a pretty silly thing to reject us for, but Apple is
ultimately the gatekeeper, so we just gave up on the fun icons we'd designed.
So now, we have a more boring one that Apple was satisfied with (the current
black background with a solid white N).

~~~
mtmail
Yes, that sounds silly. Great that you didn't give up.

